# What board to buy?



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

What kind of paddling will do you focusing on? Flat water, down river, river surfing, ocean surfing?


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*Lake?*

It sounds like you will be using it on a Lake mostly, so I would suggest a touring board. They are not as stable at first, but it won't take you long to get used to it. I have a C4 Waterman inflatable. It is fast on flat water and fairly stable. You can always rent or borrow a river board when you need one. Not many boards are going to be great for both so you probably want to go with what you will use it for the most.

Happy boarding!

Kim


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Rent, barrow and test as many boards as possible! Different strokes for different folks! Get a good paddle, and look for a used board or a discounted one. CKS has some good deals.


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

*One board to rule them all*

When I got into SUP I was hoping to get one board that would be relatively good at most things. I am now of the opinion that no such thing exists. I have played with fiber, epoxy, plastic and inflatable boards and think each one has it's uses (almost). If you are going to be in OK for a while, get a hard board. If you want to do SUP as exercise, get a touring board but if you want it as an exploratory/fishing/noodling craft I'd get a wider, more all round shape. Inflatable boards are great for beginners and rivers but are mediocre for flatwater and surfing. 

If you move back to CO and get into river SUP, just count on adding to your quiver.


----------



## cassiefrazer (Aug 24, 2014)

any opinions on the wahoo inflatables? they seem to be a good board for rivers and lakes and in my price range


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

cassiefrazer said:


> any opinions on the wahoo inflatables? they seem to be a good board for rivers and lakes and in my price range


Never heard of them, but there are HUNDREDS of makers out there, so be careful with some of the lower end ones.


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

They are all probably made at the same factory in China that has a drop stitching machine. I'd say that if you were looking for a lake board to have fun with the kids these should be fine. For heavy river use where you're gonna be beating the crap out of it on rocks I think you probably get what you pay for. If not in materials, at least in product support from the bigger companies (C4, Starboard, Badfish)


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I have used inflatables on rivers and they are bomb proof, but only think I dont like is higher center of gravity (some like the higher profile though) and the iSUPS tend to grab onto rocks (Colorado rocks are usually not smooth) unlike plastic that tends slides off. Not a huge concern, but when you hit something you want to move past it was easy and not do a cartwheel over the nose of board. I am biased though cause I use a plastic board now, but enjoyed my inflatable a ton and liked it for transportation.


----------



## m.r.h. (Mar 16, 2015)

You posted this a while back but I am new to mountainbuzz and enjoy sharing. I am not a huge SUPer but they are way fun. My pup enjoys cruising around on flat water and watching all the bugs. Here is a good blog about a few different boards. Whitewater SUP 2014 | Northwest Rafting Company.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

m.r.h. said:


> You posted this a while back but I am new to mountainbuzz and enjoy sharing. I am not a huge SUPer but they are way fun. My pup enjoys cruising around on flat water and watching all the bugs. Here is a good blog about a few different boards. Whitewater SUP 2014 | Northwest Rafting Company.


Read this article a while back. STREETFIGHTER!!!


----------

